# CAO Black Frontier Cigar Review - Well made and tastes very good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I just smoked the third, of a group of 5 I bought from CI about 4 months ago. Each one has gotten better as they rest in my humidor. Attractive a...

Read the full review here: CAO Black Frontier Cigar Review - Well made and tastes very good


----------

